# Overnight Cancellation - Room for 1 TODAY!



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Someone got sick last night so looking for 1. Heading out to Bmvg. Leaving out of Freeport about noonish today, back by noonish. Call me if interested - 218-467-4287.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck out there Bruce! Hope you guys get into them yellows good. If only work allowed


----------

